# Sticky  Massey Ferguson GC Series Sub-Compact Tractor Specs.



## Live Oak

Good info. resource for technical and comparison on the GC Series (Grounds Care) Sub Compact tractors.

GC Series Specs.


----------



## Styx

Stopped by the Massey dealer today. He quoted $12,500 for a GC2300 w/60" MMM & FEL. Not bad.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak

Are you thinking about going for it? :thumbsup:


----------



## Styx

Yes, in a year or two. My son gets braces this month($4,500). He also turns 16 in July and will need a set of wheels($?????). So, no new toy for me this year. Man, Kids are expensive!!!:dazed: mg: frown :duh:


----------



## Live Oak

I have 3 daughters 6, 11, & 12. I heard that!


----------



## Ingersoll444

I have looked a lot at the GC's. REAL nice looking tractor. Seems to have everything I would need also, in a tractor. To bad, 1 I have no inclosed place to keep one, and 2 no budjet to buy one. Well maybe when they get 15-20years old they will be in my range.


----------



## vwdoctor3

*gc2310*

I own a gc 2310tlb and this thing is brutal. more than I expexted. I tried all in this range and without a doubt this one took em all by storm........


----------



## Styx

Welcome vwdoctor3.

Thanks for the encouraging news about GC series. Now I just have to figure out how to pay for it. LOL


----------



## Live Oak

Greetings and welcome to Tractor Forum as well vwdoctor3! 
:friends: :cheers: We need more Massey input so feel free to jump right in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Styx _
> *Welcome vwdoctor3.
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging news about GC series. Now I just have to figure out how to pay for it. LOL *



I would love to get one of these tractors, but I have the same problem.


----------



## Styx

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I would love to get one of these tractors, but I have the same problem.   *



Well Paul, maybe one day our boats will come in.:money: :money: :money: :money: Until then, keep hope alive.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Styx _
> *Well Paul, maybe one day our boats will come in.:money: :money: :money: :money: Until then, keep hope alive.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


Only thing is that boat has to bring a 30x40 pole barn first.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD

I posted a new thread, in the "other" Massey Ferguson forum, about these tractors..

I think I am in love with the new... GC 2325... and of course... I want the front end loader on it too! 

Just wondering if anyone already owns one... and their personal thoughts on it.

I AM going to buy one next summer.... The "Old Snapper" is about shot!


----------

